# Moen thermostatic showervalve trimmed out



## Raggedydust (Apr 6, 2016)

Little shower lots of volume


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks good. I like those recessed body sprays.

Too bad shower is small

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A plumber would of sized it for the the shower stall


----------



## Raggedydust (Apr 6, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> A plumber would of sized it for the the shower stall


Not sure what you mean there is volume controls to control the rain head, showerhead, and body sprays its up to the homeownwer who got the shower idea from HGTV to use one showerhead or all the shower fixtures


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Raggedydust said:


> Not sure what you mean there is volume controls to control the rain head, showerhead, and body sprays its up to the homeownwer who got the shower idea from HGTV to use one showerhead or all the shower fixtures


Messing with you, post an intro and we'll take you seriously.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm so sarcastic, kind of like too much turbo boost in a small foreign car...
it blew the doors off...
just kidding.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

It certainly looks like overkill on that tiny shower, but nice job


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Exactemp's are nice. I want one for my place eventually


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Post a photo of the rough in if you want to impress around here.

Any monkey can screw on a trim kit.


----------



## Raggedydust (Apr 6, 2016)

hroark2112 said:


> Post a photo of the rough in if you want to impress around here.
> 
> Any monkey can screw on a trim kit.


The point of the photo is to show a small shower with alot of extra b.s. not here to impress but to learn and share experiences


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Far too busy for me. Tile work looks nice.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Raggedydust said:


> Not sure what you mean there is volume controls to control the rain head, showerhead, and body sprays its up to the homeownwer who got the shower idea from HGTV to use one showerhead or all the shower fixtures


Can't stop a homeowner who's got it in their head what they want.


----------

